
A third of Himalayan ice cap doomed, finds report - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/feb/04/a-third-of-himalayan-ice-cap-doomed-finds-shocking-report
======
crispinb
"endangering 2 billion people", but unfortunately the wrong people (not white
or wealthy enough), at least in the medium term.

Climate collapse is almost perfectly calibrated to be ignored by decision
makers until it's too late. Or, equivalently: H Sapiens' cognitive, affective
& conative capacities are almost perfectly calibrated to be incapable of
dealing with the planetary challenges its spread has caused.

